# Putty on a WC...WTF!!



## MDPlumber1977 (Mar 4, 2013)

There are firsts for everything and yesterday I came across a floor mounted WC that was set in what seemed to be about 3 lbs of plumbers putty. It was original to the building so had set with no leaks for 20+ years. Has anyone ever done or seen this??? :blink:


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Yes...

It's what was used before wax.. I've even used it in a pinch. It works great. It's not always the most fun to scrape up but it works.


----------



## Turd Chaser (Dec 1, 2011)

Have also done it does work really good.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Try doing that with a tube of silicone.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

It's pretty common. Especially in Chicago. Works well on cast iron flanges where wax rings are too small for.


----------



## Pipe layer (Mar 10, 2013)

Yep, Have seen it and done it myself. That's old school right there!


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

It's the only way to set a water closet.


----------



## plumber101us (Feb 25, 2013)

have done itmyself it works very well


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Will said:


> It's pretty common. Especially in Chicago. Works well on cast iron flanges where wax rings are too small for.


Yes! I have run into this. The guys at the supply house don't believe me when I complain about the closet pushing the wax ring into the c.i. collar. 
The construction guys don't know or care. I remember Ron, aka Sewerratz, saying he set closets with putty. I tried it at a school where I had to pull and reset 10 toilets. Not a leaker in the bunch.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

422 plumber said:


> Yes! I have run into this. The guys at the supply house don't believe me when I complain about the closet pushing the wax ring into the c.i. collar.
> The construction guys don't know or care. I remember Ron, aka Sewerratz, saying he set closets with putty. I tried it at a school where I had to pull and reset 10 toilets. Not a leaker in the bunch.


Yes when I started all toilets were set in [non hardening plumbers putty] the best is still in use today SOS Brand. But I have seen early sets on Plaster Of Paris ...


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

They are all over Heritage Hills and Mesta Park in OKC.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I like to use putty on the collars and quick-Crete to set the bowls with. ILPUMBER gave me that idea, he uses anchor cement, and quick-Crete is a little more versatile, so I carry a bucket of that on my truck.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Putty and Mortar on uneven concrete floors.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

422 plumber said:


> I like to use putty on the collars and quick-Crete to set the bowls with. ILPUMBER gave me that idea, he uses anchor cement, and quick-Crete is a little more versatile, so I carry a bucket of that on my truck.


Quickcrete? How does the concrete support the weight if the toilet while cureing, I'm assuming shims? I use grout a lot, but don't see how quickcrete would work unless I'm missing something


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I mix it thick and put it on the floor, sometimes I scribe a line. When you set the toilet on it, believe me, it's supported. Then you just wipe around the base.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

Thats all we use is Plumbers Putty


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

130 PLUMBER said:


> Thats all we use is Plumbers Putty


What brand do you use? Black Swan, Sta-Put?


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

Will said:


> What brand do you use? Black Swan, Sta-Put?


 
I'm going to assume it's Sta-Put since i get mine from WB


----------



## JorgensenPlbg (Jul 12, 2010)

That's all i use for setting bowls. And i use copper bolts from Hodes...they cut like butter!


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Putty all ci flanges here, wax rings are too small, no-seep horns fall in and such.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Keep in mind if the old toilet was set with wax, the wax will need to be completely removed with mineral spirits to neutralize the wax for the putty to make a good seal.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Lots of old wall hung tanks that have bowls set with plaster of paris and the hardening type of putty. Some of them have to be pried from the floor.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Most of them, the bolts are rotted to nothing, and they still have to be pried from the floor.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> <snip>
> 
> So much for putty, plaster & wax
> 
> ...


----------



## MDPlumber1977 (Mar 4, 2013)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> DUNBAR PLUMBING said:
> 
> 
> > <snip>
> ...


----------



## MDPlumber1977 (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks All, I have been in pipework for 20 years and never knew how prevalent setting WC's in putty was and is. Guess you really do learn something every day!!


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

Used puddy to set W/C on C/I, I've pulled toilets set in plaster as well other than the pain in the butt it is to hammer out the old seal, I'd say it's a better seal than wax. Plus worms and bugs don't eat it.


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

I'll be darn. I'm in construction and haven't done nor seen this but you can bet I'll definitely use it one day.

Copper bolts? I've never heard of them, hope I can find them around here as it'd be nice to cut thru bolts fast when you're doing a lot of em.


----------



## Pipe layer (Mar 10, 2013)

We have a plumber in my area that swears by fiberglass bolts. I have never used them but this guy has for over 10 years and loves them. Anybody else ever used them?


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

Pipe layer said:


> We have a plumber in my area that swears by fiberglass bolts. I have never used them but this guy has for over 10 years and loves them. Anybody else ever used them?


That is all I will use. I don't care if I never see a brass or plated closet bolt again.


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

phishfood said:


> That is all I will use. I don't care if I never see a brass or plated closet bolt again.


Ditto


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

phishfood said:


> That is all I will use. I don't care if I never see a brass or plated closet bolt again.



Post a link, I have never heard of such.


----------



## MDPlumber1977 (Mar 4, 2013)

DesertOkie said:


> Post a link, I have never heard of such.



I Have never seen fiberglass bolts but these are fantastic. They are nylon bolts by Sioux Chief called "Plumb-Perfect". Strong as hell and easy to cut off.


----------

